

Samsung's DeepSort sorts 3.7 TB of data in 1 minute, breaking 1.5 TB record - gbrlrz017
http://sortbenchmark.org/DeepSort2014.pdf.

======
DigitalSea
URL is broken, has an additional "." at the end of the URL. Removing it loads
the PDF for anyone who wants to see.

------
not_kurt_godel
[http://sortbenchmark.org/DeepSort2014.pdf](http://sortbenchmark.org/DeepSort2014.pdf)

------
TechtoTrust
You should remove the dot after pdf to make the link work! This is
awesomeness!!

